# Best Juicer to make pulp free juice



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd like to buy a juicer but want one that removes all or at least most of the pulp. I'm not a big fan of the Norwalk due to the baggies/sacks. I know it's probably the best one out there, but I'm not up to all that work.

Thanks so much.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a Champion juicer. Works great and it cleans up easily. My mom had one when i was growing up, and my hubby found one for us on ebay. They are a real workhorse!


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, thanks! That name sounds familiar. I'll look into it.


----------



## Eugenemsmith (Sep 7, 2017)

sahmmie said:


> I'd like to buy a juicer but want one that removes all or at least most of the pulp. I'm not a big fan of the Norwalk due to the baggies/sacks. I know it's probably the best one out there, but I'm not up to all that work.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Very informative thread.


----------

